# Community Supporters: Free Ad Banners



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2004)

This is a little perk I "borrowed" from Nutkinland; PC and I both figure this could be fun if done right.

The idea is this: if you're a community supporter, you can have a free ad banner. The ad banner must conform to EN World's messageboard rules in general (i.e. no politics, religion, insults, etc., etc.), and must not be an ad for a commercial product. So you could use it:

To tell everyone about your cool website
To tell everyone about your cool Story Hour, Art Gallery or any old thread
To make a joke, as long as it isn't mean
And so on.
To make this work, of course, we can't have _everyone_ with a Community Supporter account having their ad banners running at the same time. So, I can think of two ways to do it:

A queue - first come, first served
A lottery - you put your banner into the "hat" and eventually it'll get pulled out
Each banner would get the same number of impressions (exposures), and there would be no more than, say, two or three running at once (gotta keep room for the proper advertisers!)

As an extra/aside, non-community supporters would probably still be able to get just the ad banner for, say, $10 or so.

*This is now running on a trial basis:*

If you're a community supporter, feel free to attach an ad banner in this thread. I'll run them (max 2 at a time) in the order they are posted here. Make sure you indicate where you want them to link to.

*Banner Dimensions*: Max 480x60 pixels. I won't run it if it's larger.
*Banner Format*: GIF or JPG only.
*Banner Size*: 20K or less. I won't run it if it's larger.
*Barred Subjects:* Commercial banners*, politics, religion, insults, mean jokes; the usual EN World grandmother guidelines apply.
*My Discretion:* I can refuse a banner for any reason.

For the moment, we'll experiment with the queue system. I'll give each banner 25K impressions, and as each runs out, I'll add the next.

*If you want to advertise a commercial product or service, you'll need to buy an ad banner the regular way from RPGNow.com.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 21, 2004)

That would be perfect for Gameday Ads. I wish the system was up and running now. I'll make something for our coming up gameday.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, as the first respondent, guedo97, I'll give you a banner now as a trial of the idea.  Just attach it to this thread and I'll do the rest.  You can be the guinea pig.


----------



## Chingerspy (Mar 21, 2004)

Morrus,

I'll take some of that action. Do they have to conform to a certain size? I just checked a banner you have running and its 486x60. I'd like to get Gamingden.com mentioned on here in the future for shure.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2004)

I haven't figured out all the details yet, tonystrongman, but if I adopt a queue system you'll be right next after guedo79.  Keep an eye on this thread for developments.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 21, 2004)

This is really a good idea.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 22, 2004)

Who is willing to trade a  mug for a banner advertising a potters website?


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 22, 2004)

oh wow. I'll get right on that. 
I didn't expect a go ahead.  I'll have an image for you tomorrow.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 23, 2004)

Evil_Kitty_grrl made the banner ad with fireworks.  Is this ok?  Is it too big?  Just right?

The game day website is:  http://home.nycap.rr.com/guedo/
The game day (like the banner says) is March 27th est so after that its moot.

Thank you for this Morris.  You're a cool guy.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2004)

This could be fun.  So, who can make banners for us that, well, cannot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> This could be fun.  So, who can make banners for us that, well, cannot.



I can see yours right now....

"Somewhere right now Crothian is making a post." 

Oh I wish I could help but if you want something that looks like it wasn't made with Microsoft word then you don't want me.

I think we should do a birthday one.  Though someone would have to edit the names on it everyday.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2004)

OK, that first banner is now running.  If you're a community supporter, feel free to attach an ad banner in this thread.  I'll run them (max 2 at a time) in the order they are posted here.  Make sure you indicate where you want them to link to.

For the moment, we'll experiment with the queue system.  I'll give each banner 25K impressions, and as each runs out, I'll add the next.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 23, 2004)

*Here you go*

Here is my banner for Call of the Horn - a Wheel of Time site.

It should connect to : http://www.mabinogin.com/Old%20Web/Callmain.htm


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2004)

That's 45.9Kb, according to the mouseover info, Eosin.  It needs to be 20K or less.


----------



## Gez (Mar 23, 2004)

By the time I update my site with some nifty RPG content, my given CS account will be no more, I think. 

But that's a nice idea.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 24, 2004)

Whoops. 

I guess I should learn to read!

Here is a proper version, I think.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 24, 2004)

Let's try that again.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 24, 2004)

As soon as I get home, I'll make a banner. Cool idea!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2004)

OK, that's now running, Eosin.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 24, 2004)

Now that I've spent hours creating it (shows what a novice I am with Photoshop), here is my banner.

Feel free to run it whenever there's time and room.

Point it to: http://www.p-pricken.de

Thanks!


----------



## Trainz (Mar 25, 2004)

I have one, if and when you feel like it Russ.

Please link to:  http://www.geocities.com/trainz_ca/ID/


Thanks, that's very cool of you !


----------



## Falkayn (Mar 29, 2004)

*Another banner ad*

This is very cool! Here is my d20 site's banner, it should link to:

http://www.falkayn.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2004)

Next two are running (as far as Trainz).


----------



## Berandor (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'll tell 'em all!


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll tell 'em all!




And it works! You already got your own thread. 


Folkert


----------



## Trainz (Apr 1, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Next two are running (as far as Trainz).



Thanks Russ, that's grand of you !


----------

